# Dear NFL..Love Miko XXOO



## schuylaar (Feb 1, 2015)

this is too delicious to pass by:

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/miami-dolphins/sfl-video-brent-grimes-wife-slams-nfl-20150128-embeddedvideo.html

is it too late to say "go pats"?!!


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 1, 2015)

i would really like to see the NFL "infraction menu"..kinda like what you get if you..throw preggars wife down the stairs?..are there optional infraction points given if she looses the baby?..1st, 2nd and 3rd trimester beatdowns?

and the men that actually pick up the menu to look..wooooooooweeeeeeeeee..that only cost me 1 game


----------



## sheskunk (Feb 1, 2015)

Reported as sports.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 1, 2015)

sheskunk said:


> Reported as sports.


this is political and has nothing to do with plays, scores or anything else that cause you men to fart uncontrollably.


----------



## Antidisestablishmentarian (Feb 1, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> i would really like to see the NFL "infraction menu"..kinda like what you get if you..throw preggars wife down the stairs?..are there optional infraction points given if she looses the baby?..1st, 2nd and 3rd trimester beatdowns?
> 
> and the men that actually pick up the menu to look..wooooooooweeeeeeeeee..that only cost me 1 game


6 games-first offense. 

Lifetime ban-second offense. 

You can petition the league after one year to be reinstated.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Feb 1, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> i would really like to see the NFL "infraction menu"..kinda like what you get if you..throw preggars wife down the stairs?..are there optional infraction points given if she looses the baby?..1st, 2nd and 3rd trimester beatdowns?
> 
> and the men that actually pick up the menu to look..wooooooooweeeeeeeeee..that only cost me 1 game


Looses? C'mon, even you are better than that. Probably my #1 online pet peeve.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 1, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> *Looses?* C'mon, even you are better than that. *Probably my #1 online pet peeve.*


?


----------



## Antidisestablishmentarian (Feb 1, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> ?


He's refering to your spelling of loses.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 1, 2015)

Has there ever been a woman so loose a baby just slides right out?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 1, 2015)

oh.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 1, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Has there ever been a woman so loose a baby just slides right out?


no but the second time goes much quicker..muscle memory.


----------

